# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين ليبيا >  الوثيقة الخضراء للحقوق الانسان

## عادل عجاج

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* *انا العضو عادل المبروك محمد عجاج من ليبيا احاول ان اعرج ولو بلقيل عن مفاهيم القوانيين الليبية معكم وفي جميع اقسامكم فها انا انطلق معكم اليوم بتعريج عن المكاسب التي تحققت للمواطن الليبي في عصر دولة كل الجماهير ليبيا الغالية****الوثيقة الخضراء الكبرى لحقوق الانسان**باسم الله*إن الشعب العربي الليبي المجتمع فى المؤتمرات الشعبية الأساسية إذ يستلهم البيان الأول لثورة الفاتح العظيمة عام 1969م التى انتصرت للحرية على أرضه انتصارا نهائيا ،  ويسترشد بما ورد فى الإعلان التاريخي لقيام سلطة الشعب فى الثاني من مارس 1977 م ، الذي فتح عصرا جديدا يتوج كفاح البشرية على مر العصور ، ويعزز سعيها الدؤوب نحو الحرية والانعتاق . واهتداء منه بالكتاب الأخضر دليل البشرية نحو الخلاص النهائي من حكم الفرد والطبقة والطائفة والقبيلة والحزب ، ومن أجل إقامة مجتمع كل الناس الأحرار المتساوين فى السلطة والثروة والسلاح  واستجابة للتحريض الدائم للثائر الأممى معمر القدافي صانع عصر الجماهير الذي جسد بفكره ومعاناته امال المقهورين والمضطهدين في العالم ، وفتح أمام الشعوب أبواب التغيير بالثورة الشعبية أداة تحقيق المجتمع الجماهيري . وإيمانا منه بأن حقوق الإنسان الذي استخلفه الله فى الأرض ليست هبة من أحد ، وأن لا وجود لها فى مجتمعات العسف والاستغلال ، وأنها لاتتحقق إلا بانتصار الجماهير على جلاديها واختفاء الأنظمة القامعة للحرية فتقيم سلطتها ويتعزز وجودها على وجه الأرض عندما يسود الشعب بالمؤتمرات الشعبية ، فلا ضمان لحقوق الإنسان فى عالم فيه، حاكم ومحكوم،وسيد و مسود ، وغني وفقير.
وإدراكا بأن الشقاء الإنساني لايزول ، وحقوق الإنسان لاتتأكد إلا ببناء عالم جماهيري تمتلك فيه الشعوب السلطة والثروة والسلاح ، وتختفي فيه الحكومات والجيوش ، وتتحرر فيه الجماعات والشعوب والأمم من خطر الحروب في عالم يسوده السلام والاحترام والمحبة والتعاون.
إن الشعب العربي الليبي تأسيسا على ذلك وأخذا بما جاء في قرارات المؤتمرات الشعبية القومية والأممية في الداخل والخارج مسترشدا بقول عمر بن الخطاب (( متى استعبدتم الناس وقد ولدتهم أمهاتهم أحرارا )) كأول إعلان في تاريخ البشرية للحرية وحقوق الإنسان ، يقرر إصدار الوثيقة الخضراء الكبري لحقوق الإنسان في عصر الجماهير وفقا للمبادئ التالية:
1- إنطلاقا من ان الديقراطية هى الحكم الشعبي وليست التعبير الشعبي ، يعلن أبناء المجتمع الجماهيري أن السلطة للشعب يمارسها مباشرة دون نيابة ولاتمثيل فى المؤتمرات الشعبية واللجان الشعبية.
2- أبناء المجتمع الجماهيري يقدسون حرية الإنسان ويحمونها ويحرمون تقييدها ، فالحبس فقط لمن تشكل حريته خطرا ، أو إفسادا للآخرين وتستهدف العقوبة الإصلاح الاجتماعي وحماية القيم الإنسانية ومصالح المجتمع .  ويحرم المجتمع الجماهيري العقوبات التى تمس كرامة الإنسان وتضر بكيانه كعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة،  والسجن الطويل الأمد ، كما يحرم ،المجتمع الجماهيري إلحاق الضير بشخص السجين ماديا أو معنويا ، ويدين المتاجرة به أو إجراء التجارب عليه ،والعقوبةشخصية يتحملها الفرد جزاء فعل مجرم موجب لها ولاتنصرف العقوبة أو آثارها إلى أهل الجاني وذويه ((ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى)).
3- أبناء المجتمع الجماهيري أحرار وقت السلم في التنقل والإقامة.
4- المواطنة في المجتمع الجماهيري حق مقدس لايجوز إسقاطها أو سحبها.
5- أبناء المجتمع الجماهيري أحرار وقت السلم في التنقل والإقامة.
6- المواطنة في المجتمع الجماهيري حق مقدس لايجوز إسقاطها أو سحبها.
7- أبناء المجتمع الجماهيري يحرمون العمل السري واستخدام القوة بأنواعها والعنف والإرهاب والتخريب ، ويعتبرون ذلك خيانة لمثل وقيم المجتمع الجماهيري الذي يؤكد سيادة كل فرد في المؤتمر الشعبي الأساسي ، ويضمن حقه فى التعبير عن رأيه علنا وفي الهواء الطلق ، وينبذون العنف وسيلة لفرض الأفكار والآراء ويقرون الحوار الديمقراطي أسلوبا وحيدا لطرحها ، ويعتبرون التعامل المعادي للمجتمع الجماهيري مع أية جهة أجنبية وبأية وسيلة من الوسائل خيانة عظمى للمجتمع.
8- أبناء المجتمع الجماهيري أحرار في تكوين الاتحادات والنقابات والروابط لحماية مصالحهم المهنية.
9- أبناء المجتمع الجماهيري أحرار في تصرفاتهم الخاصة ، وعلاقاتهم الشخصية ، ولا يحق لأحد التدخل فيها إلا إذا اشتكى أحد أطراف العلاقة أو إذا كان التصرف أو كانت العلاقة ضارة بالمجتمع أو مفسدة له أو منافية لقيمه.
10- أبناء المجتمع الجماهيري يقدسون حياة الإنسان ويحافظون عليها ، وغاية المجتمع الجماهيري إلغاء عقوبة الإعدام  وحتى يتحقق ذلك يكون الإعدام فقط لمن تشكل حياته خطرا أو فسادا للمجتمع ، وللمحكوم عليه قصاصا بالموت طلب التخفيف أو الفدية مقابل الحفاظ على حياته ، ويجوز للمحكمة استبدال العقوبة إذا لم يكن ذلك ضارا بالمجتمع أو منافيا للشعور الإنساني ، ويدينون الإعدام بوسائل بشعة كالكرسي الكهربائي والحقن والغازات السامة .
11- المجتمع الجماهيري يضمن حق التقاضي واستقلال القضاء ولكل متهم الحق في محاكمة عادلة ونزيهة .
12- أبناء المجتمع الجماهيري يحتكمون إلى شريعة مقدسة ذات أحكام ثابتة لاتخضع للتغيير أو التبديل وهي الدين أو العرف ، ويعلنون أن الدين إيمان مطلق بالغيب وقيمة روحية مقدسة خاصة بكل إنسان عامة لكل الناس ، فهو علاقة مباشرة مع الخالق دون وسيط. ويحرم المجتمع الجماهيري احتكار الدين واستغلاله لإثارة الفتن والتعصب ، والتشيع ، والتحزب والاقتتال.
13- يضمن المجتمع الجماهيري حق العمل ، فالعمل واجب وحق لكل فرد في حدود جهده بمفرده أو شراكة مع آخرين ، ولكل فرد الحق في اختيار العمل الذي يناسبه . 
والمجتمع الجماهيري هو مجتمع الشركاء لا الأجراء. والملكية الناتجة عن الجهد مقدسة مصونة لاتمس إلا للمصلحة العامة ولقاء تعويض عادل ء المجتمع الجماهيري أحرار من رقة الأجرة وتاكيدا لحق الإنسان في جهده وإنتاجه ، فالذي ينتج هو الذي يستهلك .
14- أبناء المجتمع الجماهيري أحرار من الإقطاع ، فالأرض ليست ملكا لأحد ، ولكل فرد الحق في استغلالها للانتفاع بها شغلا وزراعة ورعيا مدى حياتة ، وحياة ورثته في حدود جهده وإشباع حاجاته.
15- أبناء المجتمع الجماهيري أحرار من الإيجار ، فالبيت لساكنه ، وللبيت حرمة مقدسة ، على أن تراعي حقوق الجيران ((الجار ذي القربى والجار الجنب))وأ لاّيستخدم المسكن فيما يضر بالمجتمع.
16- المجتمع الجماهيري متضامن ويكفل لأفراده معيشة ميسرة كريمة ، وكما يحقق لأفراده مستوى صحيا متطورا وصولا إلى مجتمع الأصحاء يضمن رعاية الطفولة والأمومة وحماية الشيخوخة والعجزة ، والمجتمع الجماهيري ولي من لا ولي له.
17- التعليم والمعرفة حق طبيعي لكل إنسان فلكل إنسان الحق في اختيار التعليم الذي يناسبه والمعرفة التي تروقه دون توجيه أو إجبار.
18- المجتمع الجماهيري مجتمع الفضيلة والقيم النبيلة يقدس المثل والقيم الإنسانية تطلعا إلى مجتمع إنساني بلا عدوان ، ولا حروب ولا استغلال ، ولا إرهاب لا كبير فيه ولا صغير ، كل الأمم والشعوب والقوميات لها الحق في العيش بحرية وفق اختياراتها ، ولها حقها في ،تقرير مصيرها ، وإقامة كيانها القومي ، وللأقليات حقوقها فى الحفاظ على ذاتها وتراثها ولايجوز قمع تطلعاتها المشروعة ، واستخدام القوة لإ ذابتها في قومية أو قوميات أخرى.
19- أبناء المجتمع الجماهيري يؤكدون حق الإنسان في التمتع بالمنافع ، والمزايا والقيم والمثل التي يوفرها الترابط والتماسك والوحدة والألفة والمحبة الأسرية ، والقبلية ، والقومية والإنسانية ؛ ولذا فإنهم يعملون من أجل إقامة الكيان القومي الطبيعي لأمتهم ، ويناصرون المكافحين من أجل إقامة كياناتهم القومية الطبيعية ،  وأبناء المجتمع الجماهيري يرفضون التفرقة بين البشر بسبب لونهم أو جنسهم ،أو دينهم ، أو ثقافتهم.
20- أبناء المجتمع الجماهيري يحمون الحرية ويدافعون عنها في أي مكان من العالم ، ويناصرون المضطهدين من أجلها ويحرضون الشعوب على مواجهة الظلم ، والعسف والاستغلال ، والاستعمار ، ويدعونها إلى مقاومة الإمبريالية، والعنصرية والفاشية وفق مبدأ الكفاح الجماعي للشعوب ضد أعداء الحرية.
21- المجتمع الجماهيري مجتمع التألق ، والإبداع ولكل فرد فيه حرية التفكير ،  والابتكار والإبداع ،  ويسعى المجتمع الجماهيري دأبا إلى ازدهار العلوم ، وارتقاء الفنون والآداب ضمان انتشارها جماهيريا منعا لاحتكارها.
22- إن أبناء المجتمع الجماهيري يؤكدون أنه من الحقوق المقدسة للإنسان أن ينشأ في أسرة متماسكة فيها أمومة وأبوة وأخوة  فالإنسان لا تصلح له ولا تناسب طبيعته إلا الأمومة الحقة والرضاعة الطبيعية فالطفل تربيه أمه.
21- إن أبناء المجتمع الجماهيري متساوون رجالا ونساء في كل ما هو، إنساني ولأن التفريق في الحقوق بين الرجل والمرأة ظلم صارخ ليس له ما يبرره ، فإنهم يقرون أن الزواج مشاركة متكافئة بين طرفين متساويين لايجوز لأي منهما أن يتزوج الآخر برغم إرادته أو يطلقه دون إتفاق إرادتيهما ، أو وفق حكم محاكمة عادلة ، وإنه من العسف أن يحرم الأبناء من أمهم وأن تحرم الأم من بيتها.
، وعبيدا لأرباب عملهم لا ينظم وضعهم قانون ، ولا يتوافر لهم ضمان وحماية ، يعيشون تحت رحمة مخدوميهم ضحايا للطغيان ، ويجبرون على أداء مهنة مذلة لكرامتهم ومشاعرهم الإنسانية تحت وطأة الحاجة ، وسعيا للحصول على لقمة العيش ، لذلك يحرم المجتمع الجماهيري استخدام  خدم المنازل ، فالبيت يخدمه أهله.
23- أبناء المجتمع الجماهيري يؤمنون بأن السلام بين الأمم كفيل بتحقيق الرخاء والرفاهية والوئام ، ويدعون إلى إلغاء تجارة السلاح ، والحد من صناعته لما يمثله ذلك من تبديد لثروات المجتمعات ، وإثقال لكاهل الأفراد بعبء الضرائب ، وترويعهم بنشر الدمار ، والفناء في العالم.
24- أبناء المجتمع الجماهيري يدعون إلى إلغاء الأسلحة الذرية والجرثومية ، والكيماوية ووسائل الدمار الشامل ، وإلى تدمير المخزون منها ، ويدعون إلى تخليص البشرية من المحطات الذرية وخطر نفاياتها.
25- أبناء المجتمع الجماهيري يلتزمون بحماية مجتمعهم ، والنظام السياسي القائم على السلطة الشعبية فيه ، والحفاظ على قيمه ، ومبادئه ومصالحه ، ويعتبرون الدفاع الجماعي سبيلا لحمايته ، والدفاع عنه مسؤولية كل مواطن فيه ذكرا كان أم أنثي ( فلا نيابة في الموت دونه).
26- إن أبناء المجتمع الجماهيري يلتزمون بما ورد في هذه الوثيقة ، ولا يجيزون الخروج عليها ويجرمون كل فعل مخالف للمبادئ والحقوق التي تضمنتها ، ولكل فرد الحق في اللجوء إلى القضاء لإنصافه من أي مساس بحقوقه وحرياته الواردة  فيها.
27- إن أبناء المجتمع الجماهيري وهم يقدمون باعتزاز للعالم الكتاب الأخضر دليلا للانعتاق ، ومنهاجا لتحقيق الحرية يبشرون الجماهير بعصر جديد تنهار فيه النظم الفاسدة ويزول فيه العسف والاستغلال.
*مؤتمر الشعب العام**بالجماهيرية العربية الليبيةالشعبية الاشتراكية العظمي**صدرت بمدينة البيضاء**يوم الاحد 27 من شوال 1397 و.ر** عادل المبروك عجاج ليبيا*

----------

